# What's with Project Runway? Possible new ep at 9PM as well as 10PM



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

Anyone know the actual PR schedule tonight? My TiVo (and Zap2it) claims there's a rerun of "Hard Wear" at 9PM (EST) and a new episode "Elements of Fashion" at 10PM. It claims "Hard Wear" first aired 25 Feb.

Except that it didn't. Both the schedules a week ago and what was in fact broadcast was a rerun of an earlier show.

So even though "Hard Wear" is marked as a rerun, I think it's really a first airing. In any event, double-check those season passes!


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

Interesting! TVGuide.com has 9pm as a rerun of "A Little Bit of Fashion" while it has "Hard Wear" as a new episode at 10pm. From looking at Lifetime's website it appears that's reality for tonight.

So check those TiVos!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Mine recorded "The Elements of Fashion" and it's listed as 1st run.


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

Mine too. But what *actually* aired at 9pm was a rerun of "A Little Bit of Fashion" and what actually aired at 10pm was the first airing of "Hard Wear".

So Tribune has its schedule wrong (and looks like it does for next week, too) and this time TVGuide.com has it right. Might be time to submit a correction request to TiVo.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Huh. The right episode aired here. Haven't seen any episode called "hard wear". It must be a regional thing.


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

Which episode did you see? At 10PM EST I saw the one where they had to make the clothes from what they bought in a hardware store. That episode is titled "Hard Wear" (see http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway/project-runway-episodes)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

rlcarr said:


> Which episode did you see? At 10PM EST I saw the one where they had to make the clothes from what they bought in a hardware store. That episode is titled "Hard Wear" (see http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/project-runway/project-runway-episodes)


Well there's the problem! The one that aired last night here was titled "The Elements of Fashion" and after looking at it, it's about a Hardware store too. They must have given the same episode two different names.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

bareyb said:


> Well there's the problem! The one that aired last night here was titled "The Elements of Fashion" and after looking at it, it's about a Hardware store too. They must have given the same episode two different names.


No, I think they decided not to show the "Hardware" episode during the week that the Olympics were on. So we got a re-run recorded that week and the "Hardware" episode aired last week even though it was titled as the "Elements of Fashion" episode.

Now it looks like they've got their listings sorted out and they're showing "Elements of Fashion" this week. Our TiVo is currently not showing that episode as scheduled to record, so I've scheduled it manually. I don't know if that's because it's a recent schedule update or if it's because it believes that it's already recorded it even though it's showing as first run.

Check your ToDo lists.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

nrc said:


> No, I think they decided not to show the "Hardware" episode during the week that the Olympics were on. So we got a re-run recorded that week and the "Hardware" episode aired last week even though it was titled as the "Elements of Fashion" episode.
> 
> Now it looks like they've got their listings sorted out and they're showing "Elements of Fashion" this week. Our TiVo is currently not showing that episode as scheduled to record, so I've scheduled it manually. I don't know if that's because it's a recent schedule update or if it's because it believes that it's already recorded it even though it's showing as first run.
> 
> Check your ToDo lists.


And now my TiVo just recorded "Hardware" too. What a mess. So that means It will probably miss getting the episode "Elements of Fashion" because of the 28 day rule. Yep. I just checked. It's was NOT set to record. I had to set it up manually too. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

